# asian & Hispanic FAs



## phatpanther18 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi , i get a little frigid when it come to talking about race with other because i don't know how anyone would personally feel. anyway this has been on my mind since i was 16 .But are there any asian & Hispanic FAs out there, the onlys i know are white and black and it not like i don't like them its just i want variety lol. plus a had a thing for asians for a while :wubu: . hope i said every thing ok plz don't kill me


----------



## cherrysprite (Jun 6, 2011)

phatpanther18 said:


> hi , i get a little frigid when it come to talking about race with other because i don't know how anyone would personally feel. anyway this has been on my mind since i was 16 .But are there any asian & Hispanic FAs out there, the onlys i know are white and black and it not like i don't like them its just i want variety lol. plus a had a thing for asians for a while :wubu: . hope i said every thing ok plz don't kill me



I am not sure about the number of Asian FAs out there, but you know there have to be some. I just wanted to add that I have a bit of a preference for Asian men too. :smitten::batting::eat2:


----------



## Jello404 (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad you brought it up.I was JUST about to post a topic about this.
I NEVER see any Asian FA's only black white and the occasional Hispanic/latino.
And I dont believe Ive ever come across an Asian male on this site. Which sucks because Im a one woman united nations lol I love men and women off all ethnicity and Ive only dated white -black -hispanic males & females.Id like that to change.Asian m/f are sexy too!SO WHERE ARE YALL AT? lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I'm half hispanic. (Father)

*Shrugs* As far as family goes with size, my family is all over the place on both ends, but minus my brother there really isn't anyone in my family that I know that is specifically attracted to larger people.

I would say just take a look around. There are plenty of Asian and Hispanic FAs around these parts, as well as where you are I am sure.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 6, 2011)

I dated an Asian FA for a while a few years ago. They are out there.


----------



## bullsman812000 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am mexican


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 6, 2011)

My father is an FA and he is Latino.


----------



## tigerlily (Jun 7, 2011)

phatpanther18 said:


> hi , i get a little frigid when it come to talking about race with other because i don't know how anyone would personally feel. anyway this has been on my mind since i was 16 .But are there any asian & Hispanic FAs out there, the onlys i know are white and black and it not like i don't like them its just i want variety lol. plus a had a thing for asians for a while :wubu: . hope i said every thing ok plz don't kill me



I didn't find this offensive at all. Quite the contrary, I think it's an interesting topic. As someone of mixed racial heritage, I'm all for variety, so yeah.  I actually live in a city with a very high Hispanic population so when I'm out, I've had the opportunities to observe couples. It seems that there are a lot of Hispanic couples that date all variety of shapes. I have a bit of Hispanic in me as well and to tell you the truth, it really seems like the culture looks upon a persons weight or size in a very similar manner to Hawaiian culture. Basically, it doesn't put as much emphasis on it, not as much as mainstream American culture does.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe there are. Sure, you can't see 'em at the moment, but they're around. Race has nothing to do with FA-ness.


----------



## phatpanther18 (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks for reply guys , i know there some out there i just hate waiting


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 7, 2011)

I have met TONS of Latino FAs. The majority of the guys I've dated have been Latino, and they all love the big girls. At BBW clubs here in SoCal there are many, many, many Latino guys. 

I've also dated a few southeast Asian FAs (like from India and the surrounding areas). Lots of southeast Asian men appreciate fat women, in my experience. 

And I have been out with other Asian men as well, or saw their profiles on BBW dating sides (Korean, Chinese, Taiwanese, Japanese). That doesn't seem as common - it especially doesn't seem as common as white/black/latino - but it's not unheard of.

I'm not sure if part of the issue is the concentration of races in a particular geographic area? If an area doesn't have many people of a particular race, there just aren't going to be as many FAs of that race around there. Like, here in Southern California we have a very high Latino population, and we have a ton of Latino FAs. I'm sure there's some correlation. (But are you in NYC? I'd find it hard to believe there aren't a lot of Latino or Asian FAs where you're at!)


----------



## phatpanther18 (Jun 7, 2011)

new Yorks actually filled with them all over but non have came up to me , so i fingered theres non , and most of the time they have thin girlfriends, so with that i think i don't have a chance . did i mention ny a very shallow state


----------



## dynezt (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm an Asian FA... haha
We're pretty rare and I put that to our culture but I was born in Australia so that helped... a tad

From my own personal experience I've found BBWs aren't interested in Asians or maybe it was just me..


----------



## Cors (Jun 7, 2011)

Asian FFA if it helps? I know a couple of Asian FAs in person actually - no straight guys though!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 7, 2011)

phatpanther18 said:


> new Yorks actually filled with them all over but non have came up to me , so i fingered theres non , and most of the time they have thin girlfriends, so with that i think i don't have a chance . did i mention ny a very shallow state



This may be off topic;but, you might want to check some of the events in the Dims East Coast thread for upcoming events


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Jun 8, 2011)

Im mostly asian with italian and german .


----------



## Takeshi (Jun 8, 2011)

lol, I'm an Asian FA...even though I'm half Japanese, but never the less!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 8, 2011)

I've met many Hispanic FAs but not many Asians. Off the top of my head I've met four. It seems improbable that there wouldn't be an even distrubution among all ethnic groups. The lack of awareness of them maybe a combination of a difference in cultural expression and maybe a little reticence. I've heard a few male friends talk about feeling scorned by women of every race including their own. It seems a common perception.


----------



## AsianXL (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm an Asian FA, we are definitely a rare breed, but we do exist.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yup lots of Hispanic FA's and more and more I'm starting to see Asian FA's. The Asian FA's that I have met tend to be more closeted about their desire for big women and truly consider it more of a fetish. I know I know not all of you do I'm just saying the few that I have encountered.


----------



## phatpanther18 (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks for all your reply guys , some helped , some didn't . i just keep meeting asian FA who are mostly in to white bbws or they don't take me seriously enough to want to get to know me . i guess i'll give up on that preference i oh so wanted to have . and get what comes easily to me  .so much for this post


----------



## paperman921 (Jun 15, 2011)

A quarter Japanese...does that count? haha


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 15, 2011)

phatpanther18 said:


> thanks for all your reply guys , some helped , some didn't . i just keep meeting asian FA who are mostly in to white bbws or they don't take me seriously enough to want to get to know me . i guess i'll give up on that preference i oh so wanted to have . and get what comes easily to me  .so much for this post




Ooooonce in a while I get checked out by an Asian guy but unfortunately he's never under the age of 72.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 15, 2011)

Interesting thread. I'm definitely an 'opposites attract' kind of gal. I'm paler than pale and men with dark features always catch my eye.

I've met many Latino and Hispanic guys who are noticeably appreciative of curves. I've never met an Asian guy who gave off any kind of FA vibe.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 15, 2011)

dynezt said:


> I'm an Asian FA... haha
> We're pretty rare and I put that to our culture but I was born in Australia so that helped... a tad
> 
> From my own personal experience I've found BBWs aren't interested in Asians or maybe it was just me..



Give it time. You just didn't meet the right one yet


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ooooonce in a while I get checked out by an Asian guy but unfortunately he's never under the age of 72.


LOL I was thinking the same thing but my Vietnamese nail tech is younger. Not by much though.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 15, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ooooonce in a while I get checked out by an Asian guy but unfortunately he's never under the age of 72.



"Is that a piece of rhinoceros horn in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?"


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 18, 2011)

I&#699;m a part asian and part hispanic ffa! (Then again, I&#699;m also part Caucasian and part Pacific Islander, so I guess it doesn&#699;t really count.)


----------



## kronoman (Jun 21, 2011)

latin american here! from south america to be exact, Im not the only one, I know in person many more.

in this years I have lost shyness, I have come to confess to all my friends my preferences, and they accept them very well 

feels good to say "big girl , you are beautiful"


on side note, I have found that bikers prefer big partners too


----------



## rickydaniels (Jun 21, 2011)

kronoman said:


> latin american here! from south america to be exact, Im not the only one, I know in person many more.
> 
> in this years I have lost shyness, I have come to confess to all my friends my preferences, and they accept them very well
> 
> ...



Yeah... you're not the only one, i'm latino.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jun 21, 2011)

They are out there. My ex fiancee was Chinese and I have dated several Hispanic FAs.


----------



## Blue Walker (Jun 21, 2011)

Chilean FA. but there arent Chilean BBW.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 21, 2011)

There are many FAs of many races in the photos from the Butterfly Lounge website (a Size Acceptance nightclub in Southern California) if you want to check that out. Visual proof.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 21, 2011)

Half-hispanic FA and BHM. FLOCK TO ME


----------



## b0nnie (Jun 24, 2011)

I see Hispanic men with BBWs all the time in my city, so I know for a fact that there are Latino FAs out there. I cant say anything about Asian men because the Asian population here is tinie tiny.


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 24, 2011)

I get hit on by Mexican men every day. So, in that culture, at least, they seem very open to BBWs.


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Jun 24, 2011)

phatpanther18 said:


> hi , i get a little frigid when it come to talking about race with other because i don't know how anyone would personally feel. anyway this has been on my mind since i was 16 .But are there any asian & Hispanic FAs out there, the onlys i know are white and black and it not like i don't like them its just i want variety lol. plus a had a thing for asians for a while :wubu: . hope i said every thing ok plz don't kill me



what about asians is it that you like?


----------



## Jello404 (Jun 25, 2011)

dynezt said:


> I'm an Asian FA... haha
> We're pretty rare and I put that to our culture but I was born in Australia so that helped... a tad
> 
> From my own personal experience I've found BBWs aren't interested in Asians or maybe it was just me..



THANK GOD, AN ASIAN FA! Hey hun! I love Asian men so its nice to know that there are some anz men in the FAdom.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 26, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I get hit on by Mexican men every day. So, in that culture, at least, they seem very open to BBWs.



What does "hit on" look like in your everyday life?


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 26, 2011)

Where we live has a large population of Mexican immigrants and I know there are a large numbers of FAs among them. They follow Crystal around Wal-Mart speaking Spanish to each other and making lewd gestures.


----------



## phatpanther18 (Jun 30, 2011)

i guess the sate i live in sucks , cause no one ever hits on me  . must be a color thing, like i said before


----------



## phatpanther18 (Jun 30, 2011)

what about asians is it that you like? im done with my yellow fever since i can't found one to have at least a 30 min or more conversation with


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 3, 2011)

I spent this morning walking through a local outdoor flea market with a friend of mine. Place has great local produce. Also seems to be the Sunday morning hangout for every young hispanic male in the area. After we had been walking around for a few minutes, my friend turned to me sort of surprised and told me every guy we passed was checking me out. I told him to start paying attention to every hispanic male that was with a woman. In every couple the woman was plump at a minimum.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm a half-hispanic (alebit blonde) FA. I'm an FA all the time.

I don't think there is a drastic difference in FA-ness between races--people are mostly just wired the way that they're wired. I do think that different cultures encourage/discourage higher rates of openness about it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 7, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> I spent this morning walking through a local outdoor flea market with a friend of mine. Place has great local produce. Also seems to be the Sunday morning hangout for every young hispanic male in the area. After we had been walking around for a few minutes, my friend turned to me sort of surprised and told me every guy we passed was checking me out. I told him to start paying attention to every hispanic male that was with a woman. In every couple the woman was plump at a minimum.



I'm going to tell you something craaaazy nuts! When I was in my late teens I briefly dated a neigborhood hottie who happened to be hispanic. We went in town on a Sunday, I can't remember why, and there weren't very many people out. During that time I was very self concious about my weight so it stood out to me that just about EVERY couple I saw down there, the women were plump. It was really quite striking. I was always in town for one thing or another, never on Sunday though. There weren't near the crowds that usually cloister downtown but it was like Happy Faturday down there that Sunday. I rarely go out now but I was out on a Sunday not too long ago and it reminded me of that Sunday back in the 80s. Every couple was comprised of a male and a fat woman. It was almost like nobody takes their fat girlfriend out except on Sundays and full moons in October. It is probably meaningless but I was quietly entertained thinking about it.


----------



## BitsySpider (Jul 7, 2011)

Weird. I always thought Hispanics were sort of lumped into that same black dude stereotype of liking plumper women. Or at least I know a lot of girls from Hispanic backgrounds who get very annoyed when their families are always trying to fatten them up since apparently thin isn't attractive.

Anyway. I'm half Mexican, half whitey-white whiterson. Do I count?


----------



## dynezt (Jul 11, 2011)

Jello404 said:


> THANK GOD, AN ASIAN FA! Hey hun! I love Asian men so its nice to know that there are some anz men in the FAdom.



haha hi, yeah we're around. I reckon there's more of us around then most people think but most would be closeted bout it due to our culture.


----------



## ChubbyChaserDave (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm half Asian and half White and American born so I don't quite know if that counts. None the less I'm kindof in that category.


----------



## darlingzooloo (Jul 17, 2011)

This thread makes my heart go all a pitter patter, because Asian guys are probably my biggest weakness, right next to Jewish boys...(I don't know why, they both just turn me into a blushing blubbering fool.) Sometimes I've gotten looks walking around Chinatown in Philly, but in order for me to notice if they were flirtatious looks or what have you, they'd have to knock me over the head with a stick because I am pretty dense in that area. :doh:

At any rate it seems to me, as an observer of friends who happen to be part of various Asian cultures, that there is indeed a big emphasis on being skinny. My friend who was born in Korea but grew up in America was told by family over there that she had gotten 'so fat', the girl is tall and thin enough to hide behind a telephone poll and super pretty! Same with my friend from Indonesia who plumped up a bit after living here for a few months, her friends wrote to her and said she looked like 'a fat cow'! (Which made me wanna smack em super hard, who the hell says something like that, let alone to a friend!?) It makes me sad that people are always telling people what they should look like, in every culture, people can and are beautiful in all shapes and sizes darnnitt!


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Sep 23, 2011)

I dated a Japanese guy a year ago. At the beginning of our relationship, he did have his concerns about my weight, but he did fall in love with me for my personality. However, my weight did come up quite a few times even times where he didn't even have to say something about it. I did have good times with him, but in the end, he didn't have a preference for a BBW. We lasted for about 10 months which isn't too bad and it was mutual because he had some flaws too. Oh well, but I'm sure there are some Asians who do like BBWs, they're just stuck in the closet lol.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 23, 2011)

Ehh I think it has to do more with subcultures than anything.

From what I am aware of (or maybe I'm more aware of stereotypes than anything) it is more acceptable for black and latino women to be larger and more acceptable for black and latino men to like it.

However from what I am aware of, in Japan (and possibly other parts of Asia but I know specifically Japan) it is not acceptable AT ALL for either sex to be fat and there is a huge focus on being really thin. It might apply to many other places in Asia but I'm not sure.


----------



## lushluv (Sep 23, 2011)

I have to admit I have a mad crush on Ken Jeong, he has the most wicked sense of humor, and funny men are sexy no matter what the race. :happy:


----------



## a bum (Sep 27, 2011)

At the restaurant I work at I've seen plenty of Hispanic men (FA) taking BBW on dates. Seen 2 Asian men with BBW and one asian FFA with a big latino guy


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 27, 2011)

I know tons of hispanics that love the thick/voluptuous girls, but not necessarily the ssbbws. Many have a limit on how much fat they find sexy on a girl. My boyfriend is latino. As for Asians, I don't know too many East Asians where I live. There are probably few that like thicker girls since much of their culture idealizes the slender beauty (East Asians, in particular). I have found that Indian guys love curves as you can see in the Bollywood films.


----------



## Sinix (Sep 29, 2011)

Spanish...

... and not many big girls over here, unfortunately...


----------



## teashalove (Oct 5, 2011)

I wondered the same thing. I've always been really attracted to Asian guys but whenever I found myself really into a specific guy I always swept those feelings under the rug thinking "he'd never like me" and that I'd never have a chance so I'd better save myself from getting crushed. But apparently the rare Asian FA is existent and my hope has been restored lol.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 5, 2011)

I was giving shots at a flu clinic today, and an Asian man came to my table, stripped off his shirt and present his arm for a shot. He then asked me if I thought he was hot while I was holding an inch-and-a-half long needle in my hand. He's lucky I didn't drop the syringe and poke him in his foot or something.

No clue if he was an FA or just one of those guys who flirts with everybody, but it kinda made my day.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 6, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I was giving shots at a flu clinic today, and an Asian man came to my table, stripped off his shirt and present his arm for a shot. He then asked me if I thought he was hot while I was holding an inch-and-a-half long needle in my hand. He's lucky I didn't drop the syringe and poke him in his foot or something.
> 
> No clue if he was an FA or just one of those guys who flirts with everybody, but it kinda made my day.



Hee! That made me smile. Brilliant! 

I've been trying to keep my eyes open since the start of this thread. It doesn't happen very often but every now and then I run into an Asian guy who looks my way a little bit too long. When I catch his eye he looks away. Who the heck knows what that means? *shrugs* I never had a problem meeting Hispanic men who like BBWs though. It's fairly common I've found.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 6, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hee! That made me smile. Brilliant!
> 
> I've been trying to keep my eyes open since the start of this thread. It doesn't happen very often but every now and then I run into an Asian guy who looks my way a little bit too long. When I catch his eye he looks away. Who the heck knows what that means? *shrugs* I never had a problem meeting Hispanic men who like BBWs though. It's fairly common I've found.



Yea, I've found lots of Latino men who like BBWs (or at least like me when I'm at a BBW size). When I get up this heavy, that's usually who flirts with me.

Course they don't take off their shirts and ask if they're hot nearly as often


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 10, 2011)

Asian men are gorgeousssssssss

My ex was chinese


----------



## aztecprinc3ss (Dec 12, 2011)

Most mexican guys are into gorditas, totally not a sterotype. Believe me I know. Where I'm from we have like the most mexican population and there are more bbw and bhm here than thin people, not kidding. Including myself and my siblings...


----------



## qwerty123456 (Jun 30, 2013)

Idk why but for as long as I can remember, I have been into [East/Southeast - Korean, Japanese, Chinese, Taiwanese, Vietnamese, etc.] Asian guys.. Where I was born and raised there were hardly any Asian guys and then in the last 10 years, I started seeing more. I moved last year and where I moved there are more but not nearly enough. Lol


----------



## kronoman (Jun 30, 2013)

I dont know if Im hispanic. Im and live in Argentina. I love big girls, and everybody I know knows it. I started to tell to my friends like 10 years ago when I was 17, 18, 
hey that chick looks good - 
who? the fat one? - yes, that one, 

and so I started to get more open about my preferences, and now I can say just, -hey I like big girls, so what? - and everybody is cool
I have found some other guys that like big girls too, grrr competence  so I can say that at least in south america there are lots of guys that love big girls; also girls that love big guys too!


----------



## hots_towel (Aug 10, 2013)

im spanish, and i like big girls. however i prefer white women to any other. generally speaking of course


----------

